# Posted in Portland Oregon - may be a scam but who knows?



## gr8legs (Jun 11, 2020)

Advertised as a Home Hobbyist Perfect Machine Shop but the map location is somewhere around the Arctic Circle:









						Home Hobbyist Perfect Machine Shop - tools - by owner - sale
					

Wonderful home hobbyists Machinist Machine Shop . Two lathes, two milling machines,Disc sander and...



					portland.craigslist.org


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 11, 2020)

He might just be paranoid about revealing his location.  If it's a scam, it's pretty lame since with his prices
he isn't going to lure anyone in.  He has a separate ad where he lists the mill and the small lathe for $10 grand!


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice machines. Waaay too much money though.
(minor error on the SB lathe description. It doesn't have a 1" bore. It has a 27/32" bore. I know this because I have the horizontal drive version.)


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jun 11, 2020)

@DavidR8 You think 21K for all those machines and tooling is too much? Those things LOOK brand new/flawless. If I didn't want to move up to CNC, I'd have some conversations with myself why I need all that!


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 11, 2020)

Sold individual I could believe there are 21k worth there, but the market for people who need /want 2 lathes of that size, the mills, etc is small. 3k per machine is a stretch even separate, and a couple of those (the drill press and sander are maybe 1000 each, so that's almost 5k each for the rest).


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 11, 2020)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> @DavidR8 You think 21K for all those machines and tooling is too much? Those things LOOK brand new/flawless. If I didn't want to move up to CNC, I'd have some conversations with myself why I need all that!




They do look nice, but I don't see anywhere near $21K there.  More like $12-13 thou.  Like I said, he has a listing for the Hardinge-BP
mill and the small lathe for 10 grand, which is pure fantasy.  The problem with guys like that is they forget that with, say a $5000.00
mill budget, you have lots of options including a real Bridgeport.  5 thou can buy you a lot more machine than a 10"
South Bend as well.  It all looks like great stuff and I'd love to have that Logan in my shop, but he's way overpriced.


----------

